# Sam-e



## mtbrider03 (Nov 3, 2005)

Any one use sam-E for depression? If so what dosage and how long before(if any) results? thanks! Randy


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't tried SAM-e because it is very expensive. I did some research and found out TMG (Tri Methyl Glycine) gets converted to SAM-e, and it has the advantatge of being much more stable and much cheaper.

http://www.raysahelian.com/trimethylglycine.html

Also see the review here:

http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas-TMG-500-500-mg-120-Easy-Solv-Tablets/141?at=0


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, ive been taking SAMe for a few weeks now and have yet to noticed much of an affect towards my depression so far. I was told that I may need to increase my dosage in order to experience the benefits. I am currently taking 400mg of SAMe daily which is quite expensive for just 1 months worth at this dose so I was thinking maybe to just add some TMG along with the SAMe instead so I can keep it within my budget. Does this sound like a good alternative to adding more SAMe? The reason I ask is because i never heard of someone taking both a SAMe and TMG supplement together. Usually I hear people taking one or the other.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Just try a low dose of TMG the same day you take SAM-e and see what happens. TMG is dirt cheap.


----------

